# Steering wine



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi

Just after some advice.

I have just got a Golf GTI and the steering seems to wine a bit when stationary and on turning of the wheel it gets worse :? :?

It has only been doing it for the last few days, any ideas :?:

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

is it a mk4 or mk5 i have a mk4 gti and no wines from the steering at any time


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Its a 51 plate.

It doed not sound healthy :? :?

Anyone any ideas :?:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like the pump. Worth checking that the fluid level is ok and secondly that the belt tension is right. When you turn the wheel the pump has to work harder hence the increase in noise due to the loading.

James.


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

where is this located under the bonnet?

Does it have a yellow top on it?

Is it safe to take off, ie not pressurised?

Cheers


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

wak-tt web site has picture of the location of the power steering fluid. Turns out theres none in there, just hope it gets me home to the local Halfords.

Cheers all



See below for further details.

http://www.wak-tt.com/links/links.htm


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone know what grade to use?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Red? White? Rose?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/wine%20bottles.jpg

:wink:


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone had problems with losing power steering fluid?

I have not lost any on the driveway :?

Does any one have any idea's.

I only topped it up last week and its down again?

Cheers


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

thejepster said:


> Red? White? Rose?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/wine%20bottles.jpg
> 
> :wink:


beat me to it!


----------

